# Sourdough



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Well I started my 'starter' the other day. (no flour starter) I love it ... but bad for the diet. (I can't stop eating it ) but a nice bread to have around for the holiday season.

Anyone else like (love) sourdough bread?


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I love sourdough. :2thumb: My ex made sourdough bread a couple times a week. That's the only thing I miss.


----------



## allen_idaho (Oct 21, 2009)

I love sourdough. But I'm the only one in my house who does. So I only get some once in a blue moon.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

This is among many of the on going food projects, including buttermilk, yes I make my own and the best sourdough starter ever that I got from an old neighbor in the early 70's. She said it was her dads and he had handed it down to her years before, she was in her 80's back then. I have a old cookbook "Sourdough Jacks" that has some great recipes. I keep the starter in a glass jar in the back of the refer until needed. Don't worry about the pinkish liquid that forms on top, it 'seals' the starter from the air, don't throw it out, just take it out pour off the liquid and refresh the 'sponge' each time you use it, remember never add milk to it, just water.
Here's a good reference site...Sourdough FAQs


----------



## pdx210 (Jan 8, 2010)

i'm a sourdough freak !


----------



## mitchshrader (Jan 3, 2009)

sourdough, kraut, pickles, vinegar, yoghurt, buttermilk.. 

home fermented foods are without exception richer in vitamins, enzymes, and accessible micronutrients than non-fermented substitutes. 

using them in a 'survival' situation is smart, if you define survival as 'living'. 

Eat 'em, make 'em, preach 'em, teach 'em. Fermented foods from kimchee to tortillas (ya didn't know you were supposed to sprout the corn, did ya?) are healthy. Use when possible.

I don't generally make sourdough bread, as there are few appetites here demanding it and alternatives are easy.. but I'll bother with the starter for sourdough pancakes. They are mighty fine drenched in melted butter and maple syrup.. not the fluffiest sort but the tastiest..


----------

